# Found These in a box in my storage room not sure what i'm looking at



## ncfirefighter11 (Jan 31, 2015)

Like the title says I found these in my storage room, looks like one car was started to be assembled, i'm not sure, was hoping someone could tell me what i'm looking at and possibly what the value is, I'm not a model railroader, but the cars are walthers and the engine and tender are athearns

http://s30.photobucket.com/user/tony0521/library/Trains


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Looks like someone was going for a nice passenger set. Bet it would look great when its finished.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Your 20th Century Limited cars appear to be the
so called 'heavy weight' cars used basically
prior to WWII.

Here are some that were used circa late 1940s.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Wal...la:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=sb

On the Box for the locomotive is a descriptive name.

If you Google that you will find Ebay and/or Amazon
listings for it and an estimated value.

You might post what you find along with pics again in
our free For Sale or Trade section. It is required that
you include a price and any shipping costs if known.

These are fair quality items and some of our members
may be interested in them.

Don


----------



## ncfirefighter11 (Jan 31, 2015)

looked on the side of the locomotive box, it seems the locomotive and tender were placed in random boxes so i have no idea now what brand they are


----------



## ncfirefighter11 (Jan 31, 2015)

and thank you for your help don these seem pretty old it didn't feel right to throw them away


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

ncfirefighter11 said:


> and thank you for your help don these seem pretty old it didn't feel right to throw them away


PLEASE, don't EVER throw any train stuff away!!!


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

I didn't think Athearn made any steam locos.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

They did, and are continuing to do so in the 2000's...here's a pic of some older ones:










The one in the Athearn box in the above pics looks like the 4-6-2 Pacific.....


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, Athearn had those three steam engines. In their catalog in the early 60's. I still have one. The loco in the pix is a 4-6-4 Hudson made by Rivarossi. They made this loco in several variations over a number of years. The wooden passenger cars indicate early to mid 50's. (Edit looking at the passenger pics, they look to be plastic) So if they were bought together, then the engine dates to that time period. It is hard to tell, but if it is from that period, the loco is likely all metal. Hoseekers earliest is 1969, but it looks to have a plastic boiler. By then it would be mostly plastic. (If the loco is plastic, it is likely from 1970 or so)
Looks like a great find,
Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## ncfirefighter11 (Jan 31, 2015)

so should I be seeking out collectors? also pulled another train box today look's like there's one more in the very back labeled trains


----------



## hannamet (Dec 1, 2012)

*closet finds*

May I recommend; try selling what you can here first, as a nod to the fine gentlemen who are assisting you, then list anything that doesn't sell on Ebay. Compare what you have with similar Ebay items to get an idea of a selling price. If they are in running condition, they will fetch more. Don't worry about obvious defects, like missing trucks. There is always someone who has the desire to "put it back together". I've seen many broken train items sell on Ebay as "fixer-uppers". Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

ggnlars said:


> looking at the passenger pics, they look to be plastic


Except for those "wood" looking pieces in the boxes......


----------



## ncfirefighter11 (Jan 31, 2015)

ggnlars said:


> Yes, Athearn had those three steam engines. In their catalog in the early 60's. I still have one. The loco in the pix is a 4-6-4 Hudson made by Rivarossi. They made this loco in several variations over a number of years. The wooden passenger cars indicate early to mid 50's. (Edit looking at the passenger pics, they look to be plastic) So if they were bought together, then the engine dates to that time period. It is hard to tell, but if it is from that period, the loco is likely all metal. Hoseekers earliest is 1969, but it looks to have a plastic boiler. By then it would be mostly plastic. (If the loco is plastic, it is likely from 1970 or so)
> Looks like a great find,
> Larry
> www.llxlocomotives.com


The sides to the passanger cars are metal


----------



## ncfirefighter11 (Jan 31, 2015)

Listed for sale


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

*The question is what do you want to ho with them*

If you want to sell them, I would check e-bay to see what they are selling for. You may not be able to find the exact models but you can find similar items. You can decide what price you would like to get. Then you can list them in the for sale section of this forum. 

I know that in the mid 90's Rivarossi engines were selling new for over $100. If this one runs, it is probably worth more than $50. The car kits are a different story. Passenger car RTR's are plentiful today with lots more detail. They might be wort $10 a piece. This is only my opinion. A quick check on e-bay will get some current actual prices.
Good Luck.
Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Ultimately, things are only "worth" what someone is willing to pay......for me, I wouldn't pay a dime for those passenger cars.....others may like to build old kits, so they would be interested.....


----------



## ncfirefighter11 (Jan 31, 2015)

so basically two sides one says it's worth something cause it's old another side says it's worth nothing cause it's old


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, you'll know for sure if someone bites on your for sale post.....


----------



## ncfirefighter11 (Jan 31, 2015)

well i keep dropping it try to get this and the tgv set out the door


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ncfirefighter11 said:


> and thank you for your help don these seem pretty old it didn't feel right to throw them away


THROW THEM AWAY! 
They should BAN you from the site. 
Even if it looks like junk someone should buy it.

I see some of the Heavyweights in their box's complete, with unopened packages going for @ $45. bucks a piece on the net.

The Lima French TGV's are all over the net if you search with a wide price range.
I guess they made those in different years? When I searched your listing here came up too.

On your for sale thread ,I think they are waiting here to see just how low you would go?
Have you got any offers?
Are you into any kind of modeling of anything? Maybe someone has something to trade you? Model Fire engines maybe? Some of those die-cast fire engines go for a good buck!

If you list them on e bay I would do them separately.

Do you know if the passenger cars have all of their parts?
I would take better pictures too, if you list them on e bay.

I say try your rock bottom price here see if anyone bites.

If you do picture searches they are out there being auctioned, do some home work and watch what they bring then list accordingly?

Throw them away!?
BUT NEVER EVER SAY THAT NASTY PHRASE HERE AGAIN PLEASE! 


Nothing is junk in the model train world. :smokin:
I like the heavyweights, I am glad all my HO are packed. I am not in the market for HO right now.

I think they are from the 70's? Though I am not sure.


----------

